

Forget Fail Whale - Here Comes The Fail Snail - geedot
http://uT.ag/00k6o
uTag - new startup "monetizing web 2.0" introduces fail snail
======
khangtoh
Your navigation links are image maps, why oh why...

------
swombat
Haha, thanks for this, it made me smile.

------
nishantmodak
Animals representation for human mistakes.. has become a tradition ;-)

~~~
jcl
Let's hope it doesn't become a tradition to show them puking out hex codes. :)

------
Herring
love the link,

[...]/Error.aspx?msg=You_Cant_uTag_a_uTag_Thats_Crazy_Talk

------
ivankirigin
fail fail animalia

